# BuyCostumes.com



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Would you be able to tell us when the 14" Ghoul - Latex Prop 
(Product #: 17862) will be in stock? Will it be available to purchase before this Halloween?

Thanks.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Love the props, couldn't ever afford them.


----------



## BuyCostumes (Sep 30, 2004)

Hello,
I checked and I'm sorry but I don't have an expected arrival date for that item. You can sign up to get an automatic email message when it is in stock -sorry I can't be more specific, but I hope this helps!

BuyCostumes


----------



## TERRORificTyler (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm going to purchase your Captain Cutthroat costume this weekend. Do you have it in stock?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the automated email notice...we just ordered the 14" Latex Ghoul prop.

We can't wait to place it in front of a tombstone in our yard.


----------



## BuyCostumes (Sep 30, 2004)

Hello - Sorry about the delayed response here --- our inventory is real time, so if the Website shows it in stock, it is!
Thank you!

BuyCostumes


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Buycostumes,

We are extremely pleased with the service we received. The automated email system is great. 

We ordered the 14" Latex Ghoul on Wednesday evening and it was delivered on Saturday afternoon. A Saturday delivery with no extra charge...that's just awesome! We will definitely be buying more Halloween products from your company in the future.

Oh...and the ghoul looks sweet munching on a bone...crouching down in front of one of our tombstones.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah, I just had a HORRIBLE experience with this company. I wouldn't deal with them again if you paid me. I just hope they give us our money back since they didn't ship us anything (we ordered on OCTOBER 10th and everything was *supposedly* in stock). Hell, the last night a rep told us he'd upgrade our shipping to 3 day and get it out right away, but that didn't happen.

Hell, the jerk we talked to on the phone wouldn't even let us talk to a supervisor.

Unpleasant Street
"Because Mad Science is the best kind of science!"
Halloween Yard Haunt and Info


----------



## MadDoggy (Dec 31, 2004)

Took a call to American Express to get my money back for an order I place with them for some costumes. Won't be ordering from them again!!!!!


----------

